# japan made dtg printer



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

hi i am from the Philippines and while i was surfing the web looking for some dtg printers i found one that is made in japan. has anyone heard or owns a printex dtg? it is made by joe-technos c., ltd any input will be greatly appreciated. also it says in their website that they use a whhite ink circuit system does anybody know what this is? hoping for your kind replies.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you have a website link?


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

bircanboss said:


> Do you have a website link?



yup, here is their webiste
�iŠ”�jƒWƒ‡�[ƒeƒNƒmƒX|TƒVƒƒƒc‚È‚Ç‚ÌƒeƒLƒXƒ^ƒCƒ‹‚©‚çŒš�Þ“™—l�X‚È—p“r‚É‘Î‰ž‰Â”\‚ÈƒCƒ“ƒNƒWƒFƒbƒgƒvƒŠƒ“ƒ^‚Ì�»‘¢�E”Ì”„


----------



## thirteen (Mar 15, 2010)

That printer (http://www.joe-tec.co.jp/printex%20robo%20english.html) looks exactly like what M&R was selling as the i-Dot. They have upgraded the table:
M&R Digital Textile Printing - i-Dot Direct to Garment Printer - Features

Here is the old one:
Keltex Imprinted Apparel Inc. - Direct Digital textile Printing

I believe it is an* Epson 4800 *that is used for the printer.
Other DTGs that use that printer are:
Azon Texpro
Kimoto G-Jet
Tex-Jet
BelQuette Flexi-Jet

Kind of a long list...
You might want to check whether joe-tec is a manufacturer or a distributor.


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

thirteen said:


> That printer (http://www.joe-tec.co.jp/printex robo english.html) looks exactly like what M&R was selling as the i-Dot. They have upgraded the table:
> M&R Digital Textile Printing - i-Dot Direct to Garment Printer - Features
> 
> Here is the old one:
> ...


ok thanks alot sir for the info. ill ask them if they are the manufacturer or distributor. thanks again will also look up the other dtg's that you mentioned.


----------



## DansDTG_Ts (Apr 3, 2010)

orion001 said:


> hi i am from the Philippines and while i was surfing the web looking for some dtg printers i found one that is made in japan. has anyone heard or owns a printex dtg? it is made by joe-technos c., ltd any input will be greatly appreciated. also it says in their website that they use a whhite ink circuit system does anybody know what this is? hoping for your kind replies.


Look up the DTG Viper or DTG Raptor we use both of them & are very pleased with the results & so are our customers.

Here is a link to our distributor,not sure if they can ship to phillippines or not. but you can get more info there..


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

DansDTG_Ts said:


> Look up the DTG Viper or DTG Raptor we use both of them & are very pleased with the results & so are our customers.
> 
> Here is a link to our distributor,not sure if they can ship to phillippines or not. but you can get more info there..



they have a distributor here in the Philippines the person that i talked to said that the unit comes directly form Singapore. i read in the DTG forums that the viper has been experiencing some problems specially the filter for the white ink. have you also encountered this problem?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Joe-tec is the manufacturer. I looked at them years ago but at the time, all they had were Encad systems converted over. They were using a discharge ink. They also wanted $45,000 for a machine that was pretty slow.

That being said, looks like they've come a long way.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> i read in the DTG forums that the viper has been experiencing some problems specially the filter for the white ink. have you also encountered this problem?


The issue you mention was a combination of an over-cautious filter size combined with a high end of spec ink. The issue has long since been resolved.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello Orion001

as Don stated the ink filer issue has been resolved, 

We do have a distributor in the Philippines, their head office is in Manilla.

They have already sold a number of Viper machines locally and they are trained on the maintenance and support for this model DTG machine.

I would be happy to send you their contact details or simply check out www.dtgphils.com

Regards
Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## orion001 (Jul 29, 2009)

erich said:


> Hello Orion001
> 
> as Don stated the ink filer issue has been resolved,
> 
> ...



hello sir thanks for the info.i already contacted your distributor here. im just waiting for his reply. also would it be bettter if i have my shop airconditioned because the weather here is very hot and i read in the forums here that you need to maintain a certain temperature and humidity for the machine to work properly.


----------



## erich (Apr 15, 2009)

I would suggest putting the machine in airconditioned environment, this is much better for the machine and ink, however I do know of many machinethroughout south east Asia that are not in airconditioned shops.

I am sure our distributor will contact you shortly, I know that his wife just gave birth to twin boys so he is a little busy right now, let me know if he does not respond in time as I will then contact him for you.

Regards
Jerry
DTG Digital


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

I agree you should put your machine in an air conditioned room to maintain the humidity and inks fluidity


----------



## Linz (May 5, 2010)

I have a Printex Robo Long I bought it directly from Joe Tecnos in Japan
The owner and his son both came out to Australia and installed the machine.
as soon as they had left I started having problems with head clogging and the sensors not working too well, the head kept touching the garments.
they had no manuals and half of the control panel is in japanese
they did send some parts when I complained but no real support
I would not reccommend any of their products stick to the tried and tested.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Linz said:


> I have a Printex Robo Long I bought it directly from Joe Tecnos in Japan
> The owner and his son both came out to Australia and installed the machine.
> as soon as they had left I started having problems with head clogging and the sensors not working too well, the head kept touching the garments.
> they had no manuals and half of the control panel is in japanese
> ...


I looked into his products long before he had Epson based systems. They were all Encad based but not very refined, or fast. The prices they were asking was extremely high and I didn't feel could be justified here in America, so I never pursued them. Sorry for your troubles, hopefully it works out for you in the end.


----------

